# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Keine Bewegung!

## Hinnak61

Hallo
Bin neu.   Bin 55 Jahre.  Hatte vor knapp 7 Wochen die Prostata entfernt bekommen  (Karzinom)  es ist alles gut verlaufen .Bin auch trocken .bloß mein Bestes Stück hat sich noch nicht einmal gerührt!  Vor der OP strotzte er voller Freude! Jetzt nichts mehr. Das macht mir Sorgen

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Hinnerk (?)

Im OP-Bericht steht, ob Du "nervschonend" operiert werden konntest.
Ist das mindestens einseitig so, brauchst Du viel Geduld, Sildenafil
und vielleicht auch Anleitung. Dann kommt das schon wieder, so in
ein oder zwei Jahren, vielleicht auch früher?
Aber so wie vorher wird es wohl nie wieder, Du wirst ja auch älter.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hinnak61

Hallo laut Bericht bin ich beidseitig nerventschonent
Operiert.

----------


## Hvielemi

Na gut, dann gilt der zweite Teil meiner vorigen Antwort.

Viel Geduld wünscht dir
Hvielemi

----------


## Hinnak61

Danke dir ,kann ich gebrauchen
Heiße übrigens Peter

----------


## Hinnak61

Danke dir
Kann ich gebrauchen.
Heiße übrigens Peter
Bin noch eine Woche in Rhea
Habe mein Arztbericht nicht bei mir habe ich zu Hause.

----------


## Michi1

Peter darf man fragen wo du auf REHA bist, ich bin gerde Heute in Kellberg auf REHA eingetroffen, bin mindestens 3 Wochen hier.

----------


## Georg_

> Ich habe gelesen, dass das rechtzeitige Schwellkörpertraining sehr  wichtig ist, um eine irreversible Veränderung des Gewebes wegen  mangelnder Durchblutung zu verhindern


Dem ist wohl so. Wie man den Schwellkörper zum Schwellen bringt muss man individuell entscheiden. Manche Ärzte verschreiben täglich Viagra aber das ist nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,

ich würde beim Urologen - Kontinenz vorausgesetzt - erst mal prüfen ob es mit SKAT (caverjet Injektion) überhaupt zu einer Erektion kommt. Wenn ja dann Vorschlag altes Kieler Konzept, halbe Dosierungen Viagra oder Cialis oder Levitra keine kardiovaskulären Probleme vorausgesetzt für 6 Wochen, wenn es dann nicht zu Mindesterektionen kommt Test Pumpe.

----------


## Hinnak61

Hallo Michi 
Sorry das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe!!
Ich war in Bad Gandersheim zur Rhea
.war ein Jahr nicht mehr im Forum!
Lg
Peter Aus Rühen bei Wolfsburg

----------


## Michi1

Guten Morgen Peter
In Bad Gandersheim war auch auch 1985 zu einer Kreislaufkur im Osterberg- Sanatorium. Es war eine schöne Zeit.

Michi aus Regensburg

----------

